# PC Security Officer II



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Security Officer II
Institution:
*Providence College*

Location:
Providence, RI

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
03/27/2019

Application Due:
Open Until Filled

Type:
Full-Time

Notes:
included in *Diversity and Inclusion* Email

*Overview:*

To protect life and safeguard institutional and personal property, under the direct supervision of the Shift Supervisor.

This is a union position.

*Essential Duties:*

Patrol of college campus on foot and in college vehicle; report infractions of rules and regulations; supervise, direct and regulate traffic and parking; assist in investigations; report problems, injuries, or conditions which may endanger health and safety; check building security; assist police and fire agencies during emergencies; perform Gate House service on a rotational basis.

*Marginal Duties:*

PHYSICAL REQUIREMENTS Must be capable of lifting 75 lbs. Must have sufficient strength and endurance to restrain or suppress an aggressor. Must have the ability to ascend or descend stairs without limitations. Must be capable of running one mile in performing security tasks, such as an emergency response.

*Education and Experience Required:*

Associate's degree in law enforcement from an accredited institution and/or equivalent law enforcement or security experience required. Must hold a valid driver's license and be able to operate a vehicle and patrol the campus. Must successfully complete criminal background clearance, psychological testing, physical agility testing, and pre-employment physical. Availability to work all shifts, if needed.

*Physical Demands:*

Sitting in a normal seated position for extended periods of time
Reaching by extending hand(s) or arm(s) in any direction
Finger dexterity required to manipulate objects with fingers rather than with whole hand(s) or arm(s), for example, using a keyboard
Communication skills using the spoken word
Ability to see within normal parameters
Ability to hear within normal range
Ability to move about
*Union Status:* Union

*Application Information*
Contact:
Human Resources
Providence College

Online App. Form:
https://careers.providence.edu


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

Anyone have any additional information on this job? Over time, morale, benefits etc?

Any help is appreciated- thanks


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I wish I had some info. I only post the jobs I see on line. I would like to think that the college's human resources would be able to offer some assistance. But we all know that does NOT always work.


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

Yeah - looking for more of an inside scoop and honest opinion from an actual employee, not necessarily HR bs. A buddy is applying.


----------



## 38bigblock (Nov 22, 2015)

"Finger dexterity required to manipulate objects with fingers rather than with whole hand(s) or arm(s), for example, using a keyboard"
I love when this type of thing is posted


----------

